# Cage size for Brachypelma Albopilosum



## arachnophobespiderkeeper (May 2, 2017)

So i've been heavily considering getting a pet Brachypelma Albopilosum (or a curly hair). Mostly because they're smaller, Docile/"gentle, somewhat active and dont need a HUGE cage

that being said. I'm not sure HOW big of a cage I should get, should I choose to get one. 

I have one cage rn for my true spiders thats not huge but not tiny (dont know the exact size) But if somebody could give me a cage size that'd be great!​


----------



## cold blood (May 2, 2017)

Its completely dependent on the size of the specimen you acquire.

B. albo gets to 6" btw...so not smaller.    Good smaller ones would be Euthlus sp. red/yellow, P. scrofa or if you are used to true spiders, N. incei.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 2, 2017)

no tarantula needs a huge cage. largest is fine in a 10 gallon. a adult b albo would be comfortable in something with around the same floor space as a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Devin B (May 2, 2017)

I think a lot of people try to have a cage thats 2-3 time the diagonal leg span of the tarantula.  An adult B. Albopilosum should be get good in a 12X12X12 enclosure.

Someone correct me if im wrong

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moakmeister (May 3, 2017)

An adult tarantula will be more than comfortable in a tank that's twice to thrice its legspan.


----------



## EulersK (May 3, 2017)

This goes over everything you'll need. The video even has a B. albopilosum as the example tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (May 4, 2017)

I keep my AF in a large ExoTerra Breeder Box, she uses all of it, but on average probably only 1/2 to 3/4 at any given time. They aren't all docile either. Don't be surprised if you get urticating setae thrown your way frequently. My AF does it quite often. They aren't that small either. You want something that is easy going, get this, here's my AF













E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis



















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

